# Uiterlijk > Transpiratie >  Allergisch voor je eigen zweet?
Mijn zoontje van 8 heeft heel vaak uitslag, vooral op zijn rug, soms over z'n hele lichaam. 
Het jeukt heel erg, vooral na het douchen. 
Heeft iemand enig idee of je allergisch kunt zijn voor je eigen zweet? Ik heb nl. het gevoel dat het vaker voorkomt als hij het erg warm heeft gehad.

----------


## Marie

Wel eens aan allergie voor water gedacht?

----------

Kun je ook allergisch zijn voor water? Nooit geweten. Wat kun je er aan doen?

----------


## Marie

ik had een buurvrouw die dat heeft.
Mag niet meer douchen en zo.
Ze wast zich met speciale doekjes met een of ander spul
Maar het fijne weet ik er niet van.

----------

hier vind je een forum waar o.a. waterallergie wordt genoemd: http://www.allergieplein.nl/showpage.asp?P...hreadID=136&n=9

----------

Bedankt voor je tip. Heb gelijk gekeken.

----------

Hoi, 
ik weet niet of je inmiddels al wat meer te weten bent gekomen maar ik weet wel dat je allergisch kan zijn voor je eigen zweet. Heb ooit in een kinderkamp een jongetje in de groep gehad die ik continu moest wassen wanneer hij ging zweten omdat hij dus allergisch was. Kan je er verder helaas ook niets over vertellen! Succes verder!

----------


## Guest

Ik heb dat probleem ook gehad. Zodra ik ging zweten gingen mijn armen en benen heel erg jeuken.Hetzelfde gebeurde nadat ik gedouched had. Werd er helemaal gek van. Dat hield steeds zo een 20 min aan die jeuk.
Vreemd genoeg ben ik er nu zo goed als vanaf. Heb geen last meer na het douchen. Het lag bij mij niet aan de shampoo&#39;s ofzo. 
Heeft wel zo een half jaar geduurd dat ik er geen last meer van kreeg

JJ

----------


## Rob 2

Ik heb er ook weleens last van na het douchen. Vooral als ik me niet gelijk aankleed. Na ongeveer een halfuurtje is het weer over, zolang ik maar niet krab. Ik denk dat het eerder door het gebruik van zeep komt, waardoor de huid wat kan uitdrogen. Misschien is het eens de moeite waard om na het douchen de huid direct in te smeren met een neutrale vochtinbrengende creme.

----------


## Robert

Ik heb ook ongeveer 20-30 minuten last van jeuk aan de benen na het in bad gaan. Hebben de mensen die ditzelfde hebben, ook last van een plakkerige huid? Nou ja; het geeft wel goede hoop dat JJ er na een half jaar vanzelf is afgegaan.  :Smile:

----------


## Gast: gast

ik heb ook deze verschijnselen, vooral na het zweten hele erge jeuk die na 20 minuten weer weg gaat.
maar is hier ook een oplossing voor?
ik heb talk poeder gebruikt maar dit hielp niet zo heel erg goed

----------


## Caccie

Ik heb hetzelfde en het lijkt niet echt over te gaan. Na elk half jaar komt het weer terug bij mij, ik heb het alleen in de zomer... Heel vaag. 
De jeuk na het douchen kan echt ondragelijk zijn, heltzelfde geldt na inspanningen of zelfs een regenbui. Het is geen waterallergie wat ik heb, dat is al uitgewezen, ook middeltjes als olie, ander - of zelfs geen -wasmiddel, shampoo&#39;s maakte niks uit. Blijkbaar moet je ermee leren leven, maar soms kun je er gecht gek van worden&#33;
Sterkte ermee allemaal&#33;

Caccie

----------


## Guest

hallo allemaal.

Ik heb het zelfde probleem, na het douchen of zwemmen zit ik helemaal onder de rode plekken en deze jeuken verschrikkelijk.
Gelukkig trekken ze na een tijdje wel weer weg .
Ik ben er mee naar mijn huisarts geweest en deze zei dat dit waarschijnlijk aan de hardheid van het water ligt.
En dat het inderdaad verstandig is om je na het douchen even in te smeren met een lotion.
Ik weet niet of je er iets aan hebt maar je kunt het proberen . groetjes.

----------


## Lenard

Allergisch voor je eigen zweet of voor water, ik kijk nergens meer van op. Volgens *NAET*, een therapie waarmee je allergieën kunt uitschakelen kun je in principe voor alles wat onder de zon bestaat allergisch zijn, dus ook voor eigen lichaamsvocht, weefsels en lichaamsdelen. 

Wij zijn geen therapeuten, be-ogen geen gewin, maar hebben een website gemaakt om onze ervaringen met NAET te kunnen delen met anderen. Onze website is thans de beste NAET-informatie site op het web en bevat veel ervaringsverhalen van allergie-patiënten die dankzij NAET van hun allergieën zijn verlost.

Kijk eens op onze site: *www.allergie-weg.nl*

----------


## evert

hallo zag dit artikel staan en niet echt een oplossing gezien,heb er zelf ook last van als ik transpireer krijg ik jeuk meest op het boven lichaam.
Nou is mij opgevallen als ik geen melk (product)meer drink het een stuk beter gaat,misschien zitten daar bepaalde stoffen in die dit veroorzaken.

----------


## Sam x

hee, het allergisch voor zweet ken ik. ik heb het zelf ook, zelfs al tijdens het douchen, ook als ik nog geen shampoo en etc gebruik. ik ben niet allergisch voor water, want als ik bijvoorbeeld ga sporten of het heel warm is en ik zweet, dan krijg ik ook overal jeukende uitslag. ik heb zelf de methode gebruikt, geen melk meer te drinken maar het heeft helaas niets geholpen. ik heb wel pillen voor allergische reactie, daar ging het op vakantie al veel beter mee! groetjes

----------

